# Oh, My GOLDS!!!!!!!!!



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My golds in their new home.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

heh..nice how big is that tank?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Its a 180


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Spilo's?? How many?? NIce shoal


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Dude, those are sweet I can't wait for my spilo to come tuesday or wednesday!! The funny thing is I'm naming him Bling.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Looks like a nice shoal. I wish I had a tank big enough for a Spilo shoal.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice shoal. Take more pics.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Golds you got there plus there SUPER SHINY


----------



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

nice


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Thanks Everyone.
I have 9 in there.
I will take more pics as soon as I finish setting up my tank. 
Tommy V take some pics of the little menace when you get him.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Did all these golds come from the same seller? Just something to think about, but i would make sure you have a pretty good mix of golds so you can be sure they do not have the same lineage going on. You probably have a pretty good shot at breeding them in a tank that big. Great shoal, keep us posted


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very pretty









_Moved to piranha pics_


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking good.... looks kinda like posseses silver dollars


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how is the aggression towards each other? what size are they?

more pics please


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great gold on them..







what are you feeding them?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Yes they all came from the same seller. They are about 4.5-5.5". I'm feeding them shrimp, flakes, pellets, beef


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

more pics different lighting


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

another I call this one,

"wait for me"


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice golds!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam i love Gold Shoals!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

very nice! i really like your setup, but it looks like my golds, Fucked up tails.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up and Ps...!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

thanks. tinyteeth, how many golds do you have and how big is your tank. The agression was very high when they were in a 100g together, but it seem to have calmed down a lot now that they are in their new home. I just have to wait for all the tails to heal







My setup is almost done. All I need are plants. Can anyone recommend me some plants that thrive with little lighting.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice








keep us updated on how they fare, k?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

verry nice


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I like the way the tank is set up. Plenty of room for the monsters.. Nice jOB


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

thats a badass shoal. beautiful fish man.


----------

